# Ball vs Omega Vs Tag vs Longines my only watch for a long time....



## Wildari

This is my first post. After reading for several months, I am now more confused then when I started my search. I will purchase a new watch sometime soon, in the 2500 price range. Pre owned or new, haven't decided yet. I tend to like the dive watches but am not stuck on them. Just not looking fpr a dress watch. I will keep this watch and wear daily as my only watch for probably 20 years, just the way I am. I am fond of Ball for the tough reputation and Lume. I also like omega, some tags, longines, iwc , older Rolexes, cwc , oris, just to name a few. Requirements 
Auto
Lume
Day date preferred, date is a must
Can swim with
40 to 42 mm
Stainless
Tough enough to be my only watch fpr the next 20 years
What do you think?


----------



## centralcoastbuc

I own two Balls, Two Omegas and one Longines. My favorite of those is my SMP. Timeless.


----------



## Shel

I own two Balls, a Tag and an Omega Planet Ocean, plus a few others.

If I had to live with only one, it would be the Planet Ocean... but I'd hate to give up my Ball Watches!

The Ball Watches are amazingly accurate, durable and I love the lume. But there's something about the PO...

Good luck! Not a bad problem to have!


----------



## Watch Stig

I read your post in the Omega forum, but just to clarify, if you want a watch for the next 20 years you may want to up your budget. As for the PO, the new one will retail for about 6k so its not really in your budget if you want one. Buying a used PO for that price will get you a 2500 cal which is eta based. Ball is great but it uses ETA movements which may need servicing every 5-7 years, but at least you will be getting a brand new watch. If you are keeping the watch for 20 years then its better to buy one brand new. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stephanos

I have an Omega PO and a Ball EMII worldtimer (amongst others). If I had to choose one it'd be the PO. Obviously the Ball is an amazing watch, accurate and beautifully built, but the planet ocean has a quality that I can't find even in more expensive watches. Hope this helps.


----------



## jimyritz

All of the brands you mention have models that fit your criteria. If you buy a Ball, Tag, Longines, or Omega and you take care of the watch, have it serviced periodically- it will last 20 years...I'm not sure where you live but ity seems like you should go try on some watches and see what you like. All of the brands you mention are solid....


----------



## sincerelydisappoint

I personally prefer Ball, but I have not owned the others. Because I was somewhat experienceing your dilemma I tried on all the brands you mentioned (except for Longines) and ended up with the Ball. My Engineer Master II Aviator 46 is AMAZING imo.


----------



## stevenw

I have 2 omegas and 1 ball, IMHO, the SMP just wins out over then Ball Magnate GMT, in a tough battle. The GMT gets more remarks from others. Really tough watch, nice lume.


----------



## bg002h

The smp's look nice, and I Bet they look nicer in person...call me crazy, but I could never buy a non-tritium watch again...I never take my watch off and even wear my Spacemaster in bed..I'd be über bummed if I woke up and couldn't read my watch!

I have a great bond with my Spacemaster glow (just look through my posts and see my review) and I intend to wear this one for 20+ years. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otown

I've owned multiple models of each of the brands you mention. Of the models mentioned here i'd say the PO(42mm) would be your best bet but its way out of your price range as is the Magnate so i'd go with the Spacemaster.


----------



## javadave

Is there a Tourneau near you? Lots of brands you can try on and maybe one will speak to you. They also could have a good supply of used watches. 

In any case you could eliminate some off your list and maybe get a better idea as to what style/make you will go after.


----------



## Wildari

Ok, I am upping my budget..... I have tried on many except the Longines ( which seems to be the best value ) tag feels cheap compared to the Ball and omega. ( but many places, including topper have them on sale for great prices ) Ball has awesome lume, but man it is really a thick watch. I can afford to go 6 k but that definitely means I will not buy another watch for a very long time , making the decision even harder. Omega feels like the most solid choice. Are there other brands I am overlooking that I should check out ? I know rolex makes a solid watch, but the message it will send to the 60 people that work for me is NOT the message I want to send. Ball and omega don't seem to send that message.... Thanks again for everyones input. This really is a great group of people on here!


----------



## putnam dan

For 6k hmmmm, the door is wide open. Personally I'd choose something like the AEGIR or VDB, both very small numbers, personal contact with the maker/ designer a very different experience to the mass market Ball or Omega


----------



## mastawong

for 6K, I'd go for Zenith El Primero, but you probably can't swim with it


----------



## samanator

Agree you have quite an offering. All three of the brands in my signature could accommodate you well. From Ball I would Suggest either the Magnate GMT or the soon to be released Magnate Chronograph. These come in at about 60% of your budget. The GMT is 12.1 mm thick and the chronograph is 14.5mm (quite common for these multi module movements).

There are several others like the all black EMII Diver on a bracelet or the EMII Aviator Dual Time (my most worn Ball watch).


----------



## djpatrick35

I own a Omega Planet Ocean 42mm, Seamaster Professional, and a Speedmaster; for Ball I have the Fireman Ionosphere Chrono, and I have a Tag Carrera Twin-Time. I also like Longines Grande Vitesse's quite a bit, but have yet to open the ol' wallet for one.

Now, out of these watches, if you put a gun to my head, I would choose the PO and give up the rest. That said, with the budget you've put forth, my favorite of these for <$2,500 would be my Ball. Coincidentally, my Ball cost me about $2,300 - smack in your budget.

Now, since I got the Speedy for Christmas, I have been on a Speedy - PO rotation and the only other watch in my collection that regularly gets wrist time is the Ball b/c I love the design, the sturdy, weighty feel of its movement and it's big and legible without being gaudy like a lot of Breitlings out there.










Outside of that, I saw a Ball Storm Chaser DLC Glow yesterday that was absolutely mesmerizing, so that may find its way into my collection. BUT that's also a bit pricey at ~$3500. For me, my watches by brand go: Omega > Ball > Tag. But when it comes to VALUE for what you get for the money, Ball is my winner. </rant>


----------



## RTea

Buying brand new vs used really makes no difference in my eyes unless you HAVE to be the only owner. Buying a watch a year old from a member of this forum who took care of it just means you get the same watch at a much better price. 

In response to your question, you'll be able to narrow it down by trying them on in person. But I would have to say I'm a big fan of the Omega Seamaster Bond and Planet Ocean. Ball has tritium but in reality, you need to be in a really really dark place to really notice the lume while my Omegas and Seikos are glowing when I step back into the office after walking outside. To me that's much cooler since I have never had to use my watch to check the time in the middle of the night or other dark areas. That's what my cell phone is for. 

Ball does have excellent build quality and offers the best value but the Hydrocarbon series might be a bit big, bulky, and heavy to comfortably wear as a daily. That and it doesn't really fit under most of my shirt cuffs. 

I just think you can't go wrong with Omega for a timeless watch.


----------



## Smaug

Would the people who work for you even _recognize_ a Rolex if it weren't blingy?

I had this "Stealth Rolex" and no one ever recognized it:









Of the choices you mentioned, I would probably eliminate Ball immediately, just because I don't think they make any thin watches. Longines has some nice watches, but they seem to be very cautious in their styling.

I have this one Omega, a pre-Bond Seamaster Pro, that I really like. It is a gray market watch, so I got it for around $1200, 6 years ago. It is one of my favorites:









Lastly, I think you should consider brands that are not well-known. Once the brand itself has value and recognition, then you start paying more than you should. $6k for a mechanical diver? Yikes. Check out Epos, Tissot, Limes, Hamilton, and Oris.

Having just sold my Rolex, I bought this Sandoz Day-Date:









Compare it to a Rolex, and what do we see?

$10k+ vs. $420
Sapphire crystals w/ great cyclops
Swiss movements. Rolex-in-house 31 J vs. ETA 25 J
Display back on Sandoz
Slightly better bracelet on Rolex.
Better day aperture on Rolex
Rolex is only available in precious metals (I'm fine with steel)


----------



## Blue bird

Ball, Omega and Longines are great brands. I own or have owned all the 3. If you are looking for a long term watch I would say go with an Omega Seamaster Pro or PO. The SMP has a classic styling that will probably never look outdated down the road. Out of all the watches I own, if I had to keep only one (can't even imagine!!) it would have to be my SMP 2532.80 without a doubt.


----------



## bg002h

samanator said:


> Agree you have quite an offering. All three of the brands in my signature could accommodate you well. From Ball I would Suggest either the Magnate GMT or the soon to be released Magnate Chronograph. These come in at about 60% of your budget. The GMT is 12.1 mm thick and the chronograph is 14.5mm (quite common for these multi module movements).
> 
> There are several others like the all black EMII Diver on a bracelet or the EMII Aviator Dual Time (my most worn Ball watch).


I agree. The magnate Chrono is thin, classy, luminous and well within budget...not gonna send the wrong vibe either.

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt

Wildari said:


> ... tag feels cheap compared to the Ball and omega....


Some of the Tag quartzes are a bit light weight, but I would argue that none feel "cheap." And the higher end Tags are very high quality, not cheap at all. Just want to put that in perspective, because I don't think tags suffer from this problem, and it is not a valid reason to rule one out, imo.

I have one, and it is very well made, high quality, etc, nothing cheap about it whatsoever. I like Ball watches, and looked at the hydrocarbon, but I much prefer my Aquagraph with its cal 60 mvt.


----------



## kelwatches

djpatrick35 said:


> I own a Omega Planet Ocean 42mm, Seamaster Professional, and a Speedmaster; for Ball I have the Fireman Ionosphere Chrono, and I have a Tag Carrera Twin-Time. I also like Longines Grande Vitesse's quite a bit, but have yet to open the ol' wallet for one.
> 
> Now, out of these watches, if you put a gun to my head, I would choose the PO and give up the rest. That said, with the budget you've put forth, my favorite of these for <$2,500 would be my Ball. Coincidentally, my Ball cost me about $2,300 - smack in your budget.
> 
> Now, since I got the Speedy for Christmas, I have been on a Speedy - PO rotation and the only other watch in my collection that regularly gets wrist time is the Ball b/c I love the design, the sturdy, weighty feel of its movement and it's big and legible without being gaudy like a lot of Breitlings out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of that, I saw a Ball Storm Chaser DLC Glow yesterday that was absolutely mesmerizing, so that may find its way into my collection. BUT that's also a bit pricey at ~$3500. For me, my watches by brand go: Omega > Ball > Tag. But when it comes to VALUE for what you get for the money, Ball is my winner. </rant>


You said my thoughts! Though I do not own a Tag or a Longines, I will definitely put Omega and Ball above them. Go for Ball for the Value and Omega for the extra Heritage...

Ball Ionopshere is my first "real" watch, its fantastic and you can see alot of members having it as well. Alot of watch for a decently priced product. With some strap changes you can dress it up and down to your liking.

All the best in the search!

Kelwatches


----------



## MarkTime

I have two Balls, two Rolexes, two Davosa Ternos divers, an Orient 60th Anniversary Special Edition, and an Omega PO.

Unfortunately, I love all of these watches and probably none of them get enough wrist time. Curiously, in a YouTube interview, I noticed the president of Omega wearing two watches, one on each wrist. Not sure what to make of that.

If you're a watch enthusist, you likely will not wear the same watch consistently for 20 years -- the period of time you suggest during which you'll not purchase another watch. So perhaps you may want to spend $6K on a sensible Rolex. I've owned and sold several Rolexes and have never lost a dime on resale. In fact, I sold the watches for more than I paid. That won't be the case with any other brand previously mentioned in your price range.

If you can't wear a Rolex in your work environment because doing so may send the wrong message to others, either reconsider that assumption, or go with a more modest offering. Next among all the brands listed, an Omega will hold its value better, except for the Rolex. Omega is such an excellent product and it does not carry with it the perceived stigma of a Rolex.

If you're really only buying a watch to wear for the next 20 years, get the best you can afford. A really nice watch on your wrist does make one feel more confident, just as wearing nice clothes does if you're out on the town or in professional business.


----------



## NYWatchFan

Here is my advice. After owning both Ball and Omega Planet Ocean 42mm, the PO is clear winner for me. but your pref might differ.

I bought the Ball new from Auth dealer for low $2k. For COSC, titanium construction and T100 tritium lume, it was a awesome awesome watch. But I sold it as I asked myself, would i buy this design if it werent for the t100, and the answer was no. They hold their value as i lost peanuts on my sale. For me, I like an external bezel, more than i like T100 lume.

Thus i searched for the Planet Ocean. I couldnt live with paying for the new 8500 movement, and Omega recently raised prices on even the leftover 2500c movements. So i luckily found a pristine PO 42mm for mid $2k.

I will likely add a Ball again to my lineup, as they are great values. I believe all Balls are Chronometer certified. Also its more a nitch brand and has a cult following. def not as common as Rolex, Omega, Tag etc.

But ultimately my advice is to try them on your wrist at an authorized dealer.

PS. If you want one of the best bangs for the buck watches look into Hamilton, Swiss Made and ETA movements. Especially if you need to wear the watch with business attire.




















































Wildari said:


> This is my first post. After reading for several months, I am now more confused then when I started my search. I will purchase a new watch sometime soon, in the 2500 price range. Pre owned or new, haven't decided yet. I tend to like the dive watches but am not stuck on them. Just not looking fpr a dress watch. I will keep this watch and wear daily as my only watch for probably 20 years, just the way I am. I am fond of Ball for the tough reputation and Lume. I also like omega, some tags, longines, iwc , older Rolexes, cwc , oris, just to name a few. Requirements
> Auto
> Lume
> Day date preferred, date is a must
> Can swim with
> 40 to 42 mm
> Stainless
> Tough enough to be my only watch fpr the next 20 years
> What do you think?


----------



## Abe Gethin

I know I'm late to the party on this one, but as an Omega SMP owner who has just picked up a new Ball Spacemaster, I have to say the Ball has a WOW factor like few watches I've worn before.


----------



## Shel

Abe Gethin said:


> I know I'm late to the party on this one, but as an Omega SMP owner who has just picked up a new Ball Spacemaster, I have to say the Ball has a WOW factor like few watches I've worn before.


Abe
Congrats on your new purchase!

I happen to be wearing my Ball Spacemaster today, as I was reading your post. I completely agree... Ball watches do have something really special, and provide great value for the $$$!

Still lovin my Spacemaster!


----------



## mike a

I have 2 omegas, a breitling, 2 oris, a ball, a hamilton and longines! I wear and love them all....but as many have alreay stated my omega smp(2254.50) is my favorite!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I'm a bit late to the party as well, but figured that I'd throw my 2 cents in.

I have numerous automatic watches. The Ball Fireman Ionosphere was mentioned, I have the black dial version and it's a great watch. I also have a Ball EHC CHrono and an EHC TMT. The EHCs are great, but you seem to want a less bulky watch. The Trainmaster Moonlight Special is great as well, it's nicest watch with the Valjoux 7751 that I've ever seen. My favorite Ball is most likely the Trainmaster Cannonball Chrono, (Soprod Movement), I'd recommend it if you are looking for a classy looking 2 register chrono that still has good wrist presence, (it's not too wimpy).

I have a coupe Tags, the Super Professional, (not made anymore) is super great. Definitely a dive watch, but a great watch. Tag also produced, and I think they have a new version of it, a Monza Chrono with the Zenith El Primero movement in it. I don't have one, but it looks like a great watch, love to get one.


You may want to consider Anonimo, their cases are spectacular. I have a Zulu Time and love it, (Soprod movement in the ZT as well).

In referencing other brands. Sinn makes some great watches. I have a 6000 Chrono that is very classy, a dress chrono, and its stunning. This watch is definitely appropriate for the workplace. The regulator is also a very nice watch, if you like regulators, personally, I do.

Ventura is another great brand, although most of their new offerings are in precious metals, the older models can be found in titanium or steel. Ventura epitomizes minimalistic design. The Master Chrono and MyEgo Square Chrono are in my collection and are two of my favorites.

Ikepod also has some great minimal designs.

Azimuth deserves special mention as they have some very cool designs and also have watches using restored movements, Lum-Tec could be lumped in here too, with their restoring and reusing certain movements, like the Slava 2427.

Ball watches are great, you really can't go wrong with a Ball, (If I was going to buy another Ball now, it would most likely be the Spacemaster Orbital, but it does not sound like it fits your requirements), but there are a lot of choices if you put the time into research. When it cones down to it, buy quality, and buy what you like.


Let us know what you get...

Craig


----------



## BIKEFORWATCH

Hey, did you ever consider a TUDOR? I just got one this year and is absolutely amazing... Sure it's below Omega and Rolex... but i compared in the flesh with Breitlings, Balls, Tags, Longines and even a SMP... and to me it came a winner. I am talking about the Hydronaut II but they have plenty of models that can suit your budget... For example Hydro 1200, and Grantour.... Bad thing is they are not available trough ADs in the US.... Here's mine.


----------

